# Mass T-Bullet journal.



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, after a little bit of research and consideration I have decided to take a crack at the Bullet.:clap2:

I've talked around 10 other people to have a go too, we're bulk buying them from a local store for around 40 quid a bottle.

Some are doing an 8 week cycle of these!!!:jerkit:

From what i've read on the 'net people are having as bigger gains as steroids!!!

We are planning a PCT with Fusion on week 4 and 2 weeks after.

So i've directed them all to here because there seems to be alot of people here who have cycled them. We're cycling from the 20th of this month.

Of corse we have a personal competition on the go, £100 buy in, biggest gainer to take the pot. (£1000):high5:

It'll be cracking if i can break the 200lb mark, i'm at 187lb now.

Pictures of before will come in a few days once they have all joined.

Wish me luck! I can get 20 lap dancers at once on a night out with 1000 quid.lol:nod:

Sparky.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Why are you doing a pct on week 4 then 2 weeks after?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

good luck sparky, if on the day you can't manage with 20 lap dancers send them this way

ps, really a bargain what you paid for the munition


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

mightymariner said:


> Why are you doing a pct on week 4 then 2 weeks after?


On week 4 (personally) i am going to ween myself on them to get my nat test levels back up, taking the PCT on a 2 day split. mon: bullet, tue: PCT wed: bullet, etc. then 2 weeks after, maybe 3 with pct every day, then cut them back with a 2 day split again on week 3. So my nat test levels are nigh on the same as pre cycle.

Week 1, 1 per day, week 2&3 2 per day. I figured this is the best way?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some of your mates are doing 8 weeks cycle, pmsl, 3 weeks is well enough. IMO you will not need a pct, you would be better off doing bullets everyday mate if you wanna see those lapdancers


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

That's not PCT, You can't do Post Cycle Therapy while still on the stuff. That's why its called Post.

I don't know if it is needed as I haven't used them. I used mass plex once and felt I needed something more than the OTC PCT I used. Everyone is different but it is a clone of superdrol I believe so look into it.


----------



## sniper300c (Sep 25, 2010)

Sparks1990 said:


> Okay, after a little bit of research and consideration I have decided to take a crack at the Bullet.:clap2:
> 
> I've talked around 10 other people to have a go too, we're bulk buying them from a local store for around 40 quid a bottle.
> 
> ...


have you and your mates actually read any posts on t-bullets???

i personally have taken them like a few others on here and i took them for 4 weeks, really didnt need the last week though.

so why do you think on the bottle it says 4weeks cycle? (just so numptys will take them for 8????)

the max you'll need to take them for is 3 weeks and thats not 6 or 8 but 3



Sparks1990 said:


> On week 4 (personally) i am going to ween myself on them to get my nat test levels back up, taking the PCT on a 2 day split. mon: bullet, tue: PCT wed: bullet, etc. then 2 weeks after, maybe 3 with pct every day, then cut them back with a 2 day split again on week 3. So my nat test levels are nigh on the same as pre cycle.
> 
> Week 1, 1 per day, week 2&3 2 per day. I figured this is the best way?


like mightymariner says PCT means Post Cycle Therapy, POST being the main word here and if you dont understand what a PCT is its clear you shouldn't be even thinking of using t-bullets!!

dont mean to sound harsh but some advice for you and your mates, go to the gym for atleast another 12months, sort your training, your diet and do some research on here about what t-bullets are and how to take them and also what a PCT actually is, then come back and tell us how you've got on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no point in me or any one else saying not to use these as you have all ready bought them, I would listen to what the guys are saying above and what the advice on the pot says and only do a 4 week cycle at most before you take a break.....

You understanding of PCT is off though you will not return natty levels to what it is before the bullets if you take the bullets as well, your body does not work like that......

Can I ask how do you know what your natty test levels are now? And how are you going to record what they are after for comparison?

T bullets is an excellent product I am starting mine next week but a true test of the results is to do the 4 week cycle then see what everyone has gained after you have come off for 2 weeks so it is a 6 week trial......nutrition, training and rest is key to making gains and keeping them after you have stopped using the product.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no point in me or any one else saying not to use these as you have all ready bought them, I would listen to what the guys are saying above and what the advice on the pot says and only do a 4 week cycle at most before you take a break.....

You understanding of PCT is off though you will not return natty levels to what it is before the bullets if you take the bullets as well, your body does not work like that......

Can I ask how do you know what your natty test levels are now? And how are you going to record what they are after for comparison?

T bullets is an excellent product I am starting mine next week but a true test of the results is to do the 4 week cycle then see what everyone has gained after you have come off for 2 weeks so it is a 6 week trial......nutrition, training and rest is key to making gains and keeping them after you have stopped using the product.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Some of your mates are doing 8 weeks cycle, pmsl, 3 weeks is well enough. IMO you will not need a pct, you would be better off doing bullets everyday mate if you wanna see those lapdancers


You reckon a pct is not needed then?

I'm just gathering information and going with what seems the best.

And yeah, they're doing an 8 week cycle, i'm not going to talk them out of it haha. should be interesting. Most have been juicing since 16 anyway, so health to them comes last.:der:


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

sniper300c said:


> have you and your mates actually read any posts on t-bullets???
> 
> i personally have taken them like a few others on here and i took them for 4 weeks, really didnt need the last week though.
> 
> ...


That's what i'm after here the best way to go about it. Sounds to me at the moment that 3 weeks is enough, with 2 weeks maybe 3 on PCT.

I've been lifting for approx 2 years now. I will be sure to know what i'm doinf prior to actually cycling


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

PScarb said:


> There is no point in me or any one else saying not to use these as you have all ready bought them, I would listen to what the guys are saying above and what the advice on the pot says and only do a 4 week cycle at most before you take a break.....
> 
> You understanding of PCT is off though you will not return natty levels to what it is before the bullets if you take the bullets as well, your body does not work like that......
> 
> ...


I'm only doing 4 weeks, or maybe thinking of 3 if that's all that's needed.

I don't know my nat test levels now, but i dont want my test levels to drop much lower than they were pre cycle if you see what i meen.

Also a bit of advice for others, they are coming off steroids for only 2 weeks before cycling with the bullets? What's your take on that. It dosn't seem right to me.:der:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Sparks1990 said:


> I'm only doing 4 weeks, or maybe thinking of 3 if that's all that's needed.
> 
> I don't know my nat test levels now, but i dont want my test levels to drop much lower than they were pre cycle if you see what i meen.
> 
> Also a bit of advice for others, they are coming off steroids for only 2 weeks before cycling with the bullets? What's your take on that. It dosn't seem right to me.:der:


How about CRAZY! That's being polite


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sparks1990 said:


> I'm only doing 4 weeks, or maybe thinking of 3 if that's all that's needed.
> 
> I don't know my nat test levels now, but i dont want my test levels to drop much lower than they were pre cycle if you see what i meen.
> 
> Also a bit of advice for others, they are coming off steroids for only 2 weeks before cycling with the bullets? What's your take on that. It dosn't seem right to me.:der:


ultimately this is there choice they know that it is not the best idea but no one on here will say anything to change there mind, but this does play in your favour as there reaction to the bullets will not be as dramatic as yours.......

As for test levels if you do not know your levels then how do you know they won't be the same after? There is going to be an increase whilst on the bullets followed by a drop this is common sense if you give yourself a good break eat well and rest from training then the levels will come back pretty quickly after only 4 weeks on the bullets.....this will not be the case for those thinking of using them for 8 weeks or after a steroid cycle.....


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

The thought have come across my mind that the ones coming off steroids will actually loose/maintain weight once on t bullets..

Fusion Supplements > Post Cycle Matrix - 90 Caps

Thats my PCT supp that i've been recommended. Its only 23 quid to me.

8 weeks is OTT in my mind too, if they last that long then more fool them. I may only do 3 weeks if i'm honest.

How young do you reckon is too young for T-Bullets, one of the lads is only 17.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

is the 17 year old lad been juicing as well? or is he first timer with the bullets?


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

PScarb said:


> As for test levels if you do not know your levels then how do you know they won't be the same after? There is going to be an increase whilst on the bullets followed by a drop this is common sense if you give yourself a good break eat well and rest from training then the levels will come back pretty quickly after only 4 weeks on the bullets..


I just dont want my test levels all over the place i.e low, when i come off them. But i'm off work until march then which will be when i start to cut and get a good balanced diet. So my test & esto levels should come back to normal?


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> is the 17 year old lad been juicing as well? or is he first timer with the bullets?


Nah, this is the first cycle of anything like me.(20)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have had two cycles of bullets, and guess what, no pct after. IMO you will not need one. If you want to do one then get nolva.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

No harm in doing one though, is there? It's only 20 odd quid.

I've just finished reading the 58 pages of the comp with london franki and cal lol. Only took 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I have had two cycles of bullets, and guess what, no pct after. IMO you will not need one. If you want to do one then get nolva.


What sort of muscle gains did you get from each of the cycles?

I'm at around 187lbs +/-1lb with 8% BF (calipered) i reckon 10lbs from what i've read on the 'net is possible.

I train 5 days a week muscle groups twice a week.

Will be taking, glutamine, protien shakes, BCAA's, and around 3500cals from food + 1200 cals from supps (protien shake).

EDIT: My calorie intake is so high because i do 2 hours of boxing, mma and k-sticks 7 days a week, without high calorie diet of almost 5k i don't gain any muscle.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Stick some pictures up mate.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You lift weights 5 times per week and do each muscle groups twice ??


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey sparky have you seen this log. We had a comp on here to see who had the most gains, crazycal and me were joint winners.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/31794-before-after-pics-t-bullet-challenge-go-here-3.html

the pic with the tube map behind me was before bullets


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, i read the journal compitition and the pictures thread. I was impressed.

And yeah 5 days a week:

Monday: biceps, shoulders, back

Tuesday: triceps, pecs

Wednesday: extra cardio, incline weighted sprint (no lifting)

Thursday: legs, calves, quads

Friday: biceps, shouldes, back

Saturday: triceps, pecs

Sunday: extra cardio, incline weighted sprint (no lifting)

I don't directly work on my abs atall, but still have a defined 6 pack somehow.

On my lifting days i do power, strength and burn for each muscle group.

Power:4-6 reps 3 sets

strength:8-10 reps 3 sets

Burn: 40 reps 1 set

Somdays in that order, somedays in a pyramid set just to mix things up.

I'll post some pics up soon.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You said you have low bf so that's why you have abs lol, so when do you actually rest lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So you lift 2 days on the trot then 3 days on the trot. Why ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

London1976 said:


> So you lift 2 days on the trot then 3 days on the trot. Why ?


Thats how i used to train keeps you well ripped hard to gain mass with this type of programme bullets will defo work they did for me...down to a 3 day split now first time i've trained this way since i started 2yrs ago


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

London1976 said:


> I have had two cycles of bullets, and guess what, no pct after. IMO you will not need one. If you want to do one then get nolva.


What led you to believe you did not need pct?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I never had none to start with mate. So after 1st cycle was finished I was fine so I took another chance having no pct on the 2nd and I was also fine after.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> You said you have low bf so that's why you have abs lol, so when do you actually rest lol


But theres a differance between "school boy abs" from a low BF and "real abs" from big ab muscles. And i rest my muscle groups for 3 days each to give them time to build and recover, but never rest my body through cardio, anyone who says you cant workout 7 days a week, is either mis-imformed or just too lazy to do it themselves.:tongue1:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Everybody who trains need to rest, if you keep training 7 days a week you will burn out and not gain much muscle.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Been training sonce i was 17.5, just turned 20. Starting weight was 145lbs (ecto) i'm now 187lbs. 42lbs gain in muscle in 30 months which i don't think is too bad. Maybe it's differant for some, but i'm the only person i know who's carrying quite abit of muscle mass and can still run a 4 min mile, which i believe is from training every day.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

42lbs of muscle in 30 months ?? NEVER !!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

errr t bullets are steroids..

and fcuking harsh ones too!

mate of a mate of mine called me a geeky interweb ****..

after 3 months on epistane he was begging me for some nolva and clomid lmfao!

scared the crap put of himself cos he couldnt get a hardon..

he also looked about half the size he was the last time i`d seen him, but that was just down to body language..

btw dudes second time around a week in im noticing nothing!

not even a shin pump in sight!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

All I got was shin pumps on both cycles


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> 42lbs of muscle in 30 months ?? NEVER !!!!


2 and a half years, thats "only" around 17lb a year. If i did it again with the knowledge i have now i probably could do it in 18 months.

Trouble is most people don't know what a workout is, they throw a dumbell up and down a few times and **** off home for the next 3 days for "recovery" lol.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

And i get bad shin pumps in my right shin all the time when running with weight. Glutamine helped with this, not sure how mind, but it was the only new supp i was on and then it went.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> errr t bullets are steroids..
> 
> and fcuking harsh ones too!
> 
> ...


Well, not strictly speaking a steroid, but i see your reasoning.

How many tabs a day are you taking in the first week this time around?

I'm not sure wether i will need 2 a day at 13st 5lb.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gonna put a pic up today spark


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If somebody is training very very very very hard then they will need at least 2-3 rest inbetween


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> If somebody is training very very very very hard then they will need at least 2-3 rest inbetween


You only need rest for the muscle to repair its self. This is why i give the actuall muscle 2 days rest to recover, your body wont need to recover, if you feed it what it needs then why would it?

We're taking pics later on today, i dont have a pc to put them on and upload here, so i'll let one of them do it. To make it fair we are jsut having a front pic and back pic in the exact same position and light. You nkow the camera tricks people make.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> your body wont need to recover, if you feed it what it needs then why would it?


eating you way out of trouble doesnt work.

ive seen it tried many times.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Worked for me. I'm not saying it will work for everyone, but alot of my mates go to the extreme of working the same muscle group twice in 24 hours, they're still gaining. It's all about finding what works best for you i suppose, obviously everyone will be differant.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe T-Bullets are based on the designer steroid superdrol which was adapted from masteron. So to think that it is different from a steroid compound is not strictly true and IMO should be treat as such. Google superdrol and have a read.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll be honest i havent a clue how you can gain on that routine naturally.

if your pics match youre decription you are one lucky cnut!

i suspect you must ve been rather underweight to start with tho.

however thats really good going.

train more sensibly and you`d get even better gains.

guarenteed.

i didnt actually do a pct either.

n if you do do one get some nolva.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

London1976 said:


> I never had none to start with mate. So after 1st cycle was finished I was fine so I took another chance having no pct on the 2nd and I was also fine after.


Well after 2 runs of a ds then you will of needed it but hey you seem happy....


Sparks1990 said:


> 2 and a half years, thats "only" around 17lb a year. If i did it again with the knowledge i have now i probably could do it in 18 months.
> 
> Trouble is most people don't know what a workout is, they throw a dumbell up and down a few times and **** off home for the next 3 days for "recovery" lol.


wow pretty big statement mate....believe me you keep training as you are and you will overtrain and eat muscle this is not an opinion it is fact.....

I only train 3 days a week which is the best way I have trained in 22yrs of training beats the 4-5 days a week hands down......you grow out of the gym.......FACT.....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well said mate


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just for the record, when I finish off my remaining 34 bullets at the end of January I will defo do a pct with nolva.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive actually found most people actually try TOO hard,

train TOO often due to overenthusiasm,

resulting in overtrain,

look to gear as the answer,

make RELATIVELY good gains as theyre training regime is actually suited to gear use,

they eat like a bstrd on cycle,

claim massive weight gain as progress,

cant sustain training routine and overeating after PCT is done,

lose gains,

have gotten fatter in the process and probly injurred due to trying to lift too much....

and are even more overtrained...

start a thread about the best protein powder to buy...

need i go on :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

True statement cal, me personally have overtrained in the past, going to the gym as often as I could. Now it 2-3 times and my gains are better, but I never ever over eat lol. You lot know this already lol.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

PCT, no PCT, PCT, no pCT. LOL

IMO I think you are lucky if you can get away with nothing. There is a superdrol pct protocol out there. I wish I had followed it after mass plex to be honest.

Will not be making same mistake again.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I must be one if those lucky one mm. But I will do one next time.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I will find you the article on it if you are interested.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Please do mate


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

But why wouldn't you do a PCT? I've been recommended one by the guy who were buying it off. I can't see any reason why not to.

And with the training, evidently i havn't overtrained, because i wouldnt have gained alot of mass!

It's not just me either, a few mates were on the same regime. We would spend about 5 hours a day in the gym, spotting for eachother with an hour workout (lifting), 90 mins of fighting and cardio, then socialise.lol

Theres only 3 things we actually do; gym, girls & cars. There is no other subject that you will ever hear us talk about. haha


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Superdrol - Pro-Hormone or Designer Steroid?

There you go.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Easy really spark. I never felt I need one, never felt shutdown.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jeez man 5 hours


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've read that before mm. Never felt like I need a pct tho but end of jan I will do my 1st pct after my bullets


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Jeez man 5 hours


Indeed, 2.5 hours actuall workout time: 4 days a week, 1.5 hours 3 days a week.

But i'd like to think i can't be beaten on endurance:high5:

p.s, pics are on their way up, we took them earlier, but i only have an ipad so cant put them on to upload so someone else is doing it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

extreme says or has said repeatedly you dont need a pct with t bullets.

it boils down to whether you believe a short course will actually shut you down or simply supress you(or something)

n btw i didnt say you overtrained i actually gave you a lot of leeway and said if youre pics back up your words youre a real lucky cnut!

cos that routine is sh1te.

i was actually alluding to your comment about most people not actually trying too hard.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

I might run an OCT PCT for 2 weeks after anyway just to be ont he safe side.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud just seen that youre 6"1 youre easiish weight gain and low bf% is making sense now..

whats youre routine specifically?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

What strength gains has everyone seen on the bullets? And did you keep that strength after cycle?


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud just seen that youre 6"1 youre easiish weight gain and low bf% is making sense now..
> 
> whats youre routine specifically?


I'll split it up into muscles:

Bicep:

Straight Barbell curl; 6-8 3 sets

Hammer curl; 8-10 3 sets

Dumbell concentration curls; 4-6 2 sets

I alternate these every workout. i.e barbell curl could me my burn etc.

Shoulders:

Overhead dumbell raise: 6-8 2 set

Front deltoid dumbell raise: 6-8 2 set

Barbell military press standing: 6-8 2 set

Upright barbell rows: 4-6 1 set

Bent over deltoid raisers: 6-8 2 set

Chest:

Bench press: 6-8 reps 2 set

Incline bench press: 6-8 reps 2 set

Dectine bench press: 6-8 reps 2 set

Dumbell chest flies: 8-10 rep 3 set

Dips (machine): 8 reps 2 sets

Triceps:

Bench dips: 6-8 2 sets

skull crusher 8-10 2 sets

seated dumbell extensions 8-10 2 sets

rope pulldowns: 6-8 3 sets

Quads:

Barbell deadlift: 4-6 rep 3 sets

Squat: 4-6 rep 2 sets

Lunges in cardio

Calf:

Calf raise: 8-10 3 sets

Calf press (machine) 8-10 3 sets

Hams:

Stiff leg deadlifts: 8-12 3 sets

Lying curls: 8-10 2 sets

Abs:

Maybe some sit ups once a week, & in direct training.

Thats it i think, the reps i max out on.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cardio:

Boxing: heavy bag 3 x 3 min round of burns power/speed

MMA: general training, lying attack etc.

Treadmill incline sprint 50kg rucksack for 3 minutes, then 2 minute incline sprint 40kg, then incline sprint 30kg until failure. 6 minute jog warmdown.

3 x 1 minute burns on speedball.

3 x 1 minute burn on double end speedbag.

3 x 1 minute jump rope.

Around 90mins of workout.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What about your back ??


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> What about your back ??


Back:

bent over barbell rows.

reverse dumbell flies.

these on my shoulder day, some of the shoulder movements work my back too.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can list better back excercise Sparky.

Deads

Wide grip chins

T bar row

Close grip pulldowns

Seated cable low rows

Plus i wouldnt do squats and deads together....deads with back and squats with legs


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I can list better back excercise Sparky.
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


But i do back and shoulders together, and doing legs aswel i think will take it out of me too much if you see what i meen.

I flip up this routine every 6 weeks anyway, just so mu muscles dont get accustomed to it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What you listed for your back tho sparky won't do much.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

My back has never been a strong point for me anyway, although its quite bulky now i used to have back spasms in my muscles so didnt want to work it too hard. I once pulled my back doing push ups, in bed for a week with it. But thats a lack of warm up for you lol.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

yo mr Sparks, whats appenin with them pictures dude ??


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

My mate is meant to be putting them up, i only have an ipad so cant put the pics from the camera onto it.

It's like working with a retard honestly, cant trust him to do anything. It's not rocket science is it?

I also told him to label the pics with names, i can guarantee that they won't be.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have a think about training your whole bod once a week dude..

seems like youre not having any actual rest days either.

really try n have a go at doing the the exercises listed above once a week..

you`ll prosper on it..

and be able to lift significantly more as you`ll be fresher.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay i've got pictures on my phone from yesterday. I can add the attachment from the "manage attachment" section but they fail to send.

It's from my phone btw. Any ideas, do i have to compress them or summit?


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

You'll need to host them somewhere like photobucket and then insert the image, just google how to post photo's on a forum.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

8th day in, 2lbs gained. Really bad back pumps, mainly when using a speedball.

I am experiencing quide bad aggression and a very short temper. I have a fight today so this should help lol.

No visible strength increase, but my arms look slightly bigge and pec major look bigger. Mega pumps too.

Bender boys are starting theirs 3rd of jan after a big piss up for new years.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

And still no pics lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

2lbs?..think I was up about 7lb by day 8

You'll start to notice strength increases in the next couple days


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bloody hell, 7lbs in 8 days, I read somewhere you gain around 1lb per day from day 7. It may actually have been on the label.

I'm 4lbs away from the NHS saying that i'm overweight for my height of 6'1  I'm looking forward to it lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey sparks where did you post your pics mate?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think he has yet mate


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

ill do before and after and pop down the library or computer cafe place and put them on. I've given up trying to do it from my phone. I'll put them in a new thread with documented workout and diet. (i have it written down).

I have a bout tonight with CFC they usually film the fights. I'll link you to it in the morning. (providing i don't get my ass whooped lol.)

If anyone is local you can come and watch, it's an above board fight and therefor public. (cardiff bay industrial estate)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good luck matey


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Just tryna find someone who took a video to send me the link. I'm not sure if the fog lights will make me look like a tank because of the shadowing lol. We'll see.

Gone off my food abit, altough i'm still force feeding it to myself lol. But i am sleeping like a log, only just got up at 1pm, but that could be the fact of being up until 2am fighting, i'm not sure. 

p.s 189 lbs


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

190lbs, i can see the muscle that i have gained which must be a good thing, mu chest has exploded, and so have my bi's which were a bitch to grow before. Triceps have improved along with thicker abs.

I don't know what has caused it, but my right calf cramps up everytime i have pressure on it, meaning i cant do any cardio i would usually do which is abit of a **** seeming as i have a major fight on the 7th 

Anything i can take to stop the cramps??

I am also on 2 a day now rather than just the 1. I have a post cycle matrix for when i come off just incase.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Try supplementing with taurine.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think some of the gains are water, which i dont understand cos gains are sposed to be dry.

thats the nature of superdrol so ive always thought.

everyone ive spoken too has lost weight post cycle...

any ideas?


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think some of the gains are water, which i dont understand cos gains are sposed to be dry.
> 
> thats the nature of superdrol so ive always thought.
> 
> ...


i'm still on them btw. When i first went on creatine i gained alot of weight but you can tell by looking at the muscle that it was mustle water retention, but this does look like lean muscle if you see what i meen,

And cheers mm i'll give it a go if i can find any.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know exactly what you mean sparks, i looked huge on them, really pumped...

then 2 weeks afters..just wasnt anymore.

i`ve not changed my cals at all either or training.

i still look better than i did precycle mind you...


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

i hope i dont loose the gains, but if it is lean muscle i dont see how i could.

Strength gains have been quite good mind, maybe upto 10%. I'm not huge but one of the gyms i go to i leave all the machines on the heaviest stack, and get a funny look from the bigger guys as if to say "****ing hell" when i have just smashed out 12 reps on them lol.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

slightly off topic but in the gym on friday, there was a guy who looked a right tank infront of the mirrors pushing out some hammer curls with dumbells, with s**t form i will add. He put the weight down, i picked them up and done a few hammer curls with proper form, he looked at me pulled a "i wasnt expecting that" face and walked off. haha. he came to the gym after me too so it wasnt as if he was tired, i wasnt even on bicep day but i couldnt resist lol.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Any chance of seeing the pics before next crimbo lol


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Any chance of seeing the pics before next chrimbo lol


they'll be here don't worry lol. Good things come to those who wait:tongue1:

I'm going to be making a tool out of myself uploading pics of myself in a library. Once is enough i think. Twice and they might think i'm abit bent like lol.:der:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

londons desperate for a :jerkit: :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol cal I just wanna see if he looks better than me, I doubt it tho. It's taken me ages to sculpt my body, 100% perfection


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

lolz. I hope this don't come across as being big headed but i look fvcking amazing  lol only jokin........but i do haha 

p.s, i can back this up. I went for a jog around by the student halls the other day and must have gotten 3 compliments from 3 seperate people. Made my day to say the least.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What did they day " I like your trainers" lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sparks1990 said:


> lolz. I hope this don't come across as being big headed but i look fvcking amazing  lol only jokin........but i do haha
> 
> p.s, i can back this up. I went for a jog around by the student halls the other day and must have gotten 3 compliments from 3 seperate people. Made my day to say the least.


 wow!!!! we have someone with a bigger head than london lol

good on ya mate im sure you look better than london lol:nod:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

He's still young franki lol. Difference is im 35 in july and I've still got the x factor  but I do have a huge head lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> He's still young franki lol. Difference is im 35 in july and I've still got the x factor  but I do have a huge head lol


wish i was 35 this year im 38 this year GUTTED!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You old git lol. Peeps think I'm 25 tho  eat healthy and treat ur body as a temple. You are what you eat  then you could also look like me 1 day, but that could be a challenge tho franki, lots of hard work and dedication lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sparks if you wanna email me the pics i`ll post em up for you... 

lol youre all young pups...


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

London1976 said:


> You old git lol. Peeps think I'm 25 tho  eat healthy and treat ur body as a temple. You are what you eat  then you could also look like me 1 day, but that could be a challenge tho franki, lots of hard work and dedication lol


fooking hope not!!! id look like a cross between a can of tuna and a chicken!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

New t-bullet c!ycle starts today...woooooop wooop!


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

how much of your gains from the first cycle did you keep mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

llkevh said:


> how much of your gains from the first cycle did you keep mate


Around 8lb mate I dropped 6lb water retension


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so you reckn its water retention too then brocky..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Definitely mate..its just the way you ballon up at the start then after the cycle its finished it take's about 2 wks for the retension to drop and your left with the finished article!..still 8lb gain in 3wks is still pretty good defo helped me smash through my plateau!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Finished my last bullet today, and will be on PCT as of tommorrow. I have been weighed today and had a caliper test done. I am still 8%BF (i would say i have lost some fat, but there we go) I'm up to 196lbs, so a total gain of 10lbs. I know i will loose soem over the next 3 weeks maybe.

Keep a look out for my post tommorrow for my before and after pics. My after pics will be taken today at a cage fight after a good workout to make me look even better lol.

I'll put up my routines over the 3 or so weeks too just incase anyone is interested. There is a noticable differance in the 3 weeks for sure. Mostly from my back which seems to have exploded, along with my pectoral majors. I'll let you lot decide if its any good or not.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

p.s 4lbs til i'm a heavyweight and still enough speed to generate a 600lb ground-up jab  I pitty the fool who gets into the cage with me LOL o.j.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome mate!


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

What are you running for PCT? Im thinking of doing a second cycle.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not doing pct I didn't the last time so won't this time ther's no need as its such a short cycle


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

its fusion post cycle matrix.

Do i really not need it. I did 1 week on 1 tab, 2 weeks on 2 tabs and then went back down to 1week on 1 tab.

p.s the reason for the 1 then 2 then back down to 1 was because a number of people told me to do that who have been in the game alot longer than i have.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I started on 2tabs and finished on 2tabs doing the same this time to...

Been toying with idea of 3 a day on week three not sure tho


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> I started on 2tabs and finished on 2tabs doing the same this time to...
> 
> Been toying with idea of 3 a day on week three not sure tho


How heavy are you.

It says on the tub not to exceed 2 tabs a day. But its only 20mg of superdrol per tab? so 60mg from 3 tabs isnt that much really.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

5ft 8" 11st 7lb

My thinking is that I've cycled bullets before so my body will be a bit more used to it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sparks1990 said:


> How heavy are you.
> 
> It says on the tub not to exceed 2 tabs a day. But its only 20mg of superdrol per tab? so 60mg from 3 tabs isnt that much really.


 You are joking, have you taken 60mg of superdrol!

I took 30mg for 4 weeks and was completely shut down.

Superdrol is probably stronger than anadrol on a mg/mg basis.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> You are joking, have you taken 60mg of superdrol!
> 
> I took 30mg for 4 weeks and was completely shut down.
> 
> Superdrol is probably stronger than anadrol on a mg/mg basis.


really? I didnt know it was that strong.

I know someone who is on 100mg a day of superdrol.:der: He is about 250lbs.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I'm 240lbs and 30mg was plenty for me.

Have you read Neil R's journal, he is using 30mg of superdrol and 30mg of epistane and just look at his avatar pic.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/32606-phase-2-a.html


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> You are joking, have you taken 60mg of superdrol!
> 
> I took 30mg for 4 weeks and was completely shut down.
> 
> Superdrol is probably stronger than anadrol on a mg/mg basis.


I'm only doin 3wks as superdrol apparently loses effect after 3wk

And I never surffered any shut down the last time!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Got my Bullets will be starting them in two weeks time


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Well I'm 240lbs and 30mg was plenty for me.
> 
> Have you read Neil R's journal, he is using 30mg of superdrol and 30mg of epistane and just look at his avatar pic.
> 
> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/32606-phase-2-a.html


Also ther is only 10mg sd per cap (read the label)

So moving up to 3caps a day from today


----------

